# 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute



## Salt (19. November 2016)

Eigentlich bin ich sonst im Mittelmeer unterwegs, immer vom Ufer mit der Spinnrute. Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, große Fische sind dort eher Mangelware und meist nur alle paar Urlaube drin...
Deshalb und weil der Atlantik seinen ganz eigenen Reiz hat, wurde es mal zeit für was neues....also ab auf die Kanarischen Inseln, auf nach Lanzarote!





Die Bedienungen dort sind doch was anderes als am Mittelmeer. Neben den Gezeiten hat man es am Atlantik mit dem offenen Ozean zu tun, das heißt mehr oder weniger starker Swell kommt noch zu vom Wind verursachten Wellen dazu und unvorhergesehene wirklich große Wellen erfordern ständige Aufmerksamkeit! Gerätschaften sollten nie nah am Wasser abgelegt werden, an der Westküste wenigstens 2m höher als man selbst steht.
Und der eigenen Standplatz muss unbedingt sorgfältig gewählt werden, jedes Jahr verlieren dort einige Angler ihr Leben weil sie zu viel riskieren!
Deshalb immer erstmal Abstand halten und mindestens 10 Wellen beobachten, dann weiß man wo man stehen kann.
Nasse Füße sind bei dieser Angelei Alltag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meine Ausrüstung dafür besteht im wesentlichen aus 2 Combos, einer 2,7m Spinnrute mit max. 60g Wurfgewicht und einer 3m Rute zum Shorejigging mit 80g. Dazu hochübersetzte 5000er Rollen mit 12-15kg Geflecht und 50er bzw. 70er Fluoro-Vorfach. Das beißt ein Bluefish zwar auch durch wenn er es erwischt aber mit Stahl gibt es kaum Bisse und das will man nicht wirklich bei den seltenen Gelegenheiten. 
Entsprechend große Köder, besonders Wobbler um die 20cm helfen da ganz gut. 
Ansonsten waren für mich auch verschiedene Oberflächenköder, kleinere sinkende Wobbler um 10cm, Gummifische im Zanderformat und natürlich Jigs von 40-60g erfolgreich.
Auffällig hierbei war, das richtiges Shorejigging wie ich es sonst am Mittelmeer betreibe hier nicht so der Bringer war. Schnell einkurbeln war deutlich erfolgreicher.
...
Um die Spannung aufzubauen und weil ich natürlich trotzdem auch mal mit kleineren Ködern unterwegs war...hier erstmal die Fotos vom Kleinzeug  




















Die unvermeidlichen Hornhechte....gehen ganz gut ab an der leichten Rute.




An den flacheren Stellen im Süden und Osten geht auch Wolfsbarsch sehr gut. Die Bisse kamen alle direkt vor den Füßen im Weiswasser. Keine Riesen aber kurzweilig.








Jetzt aber zu den eigentlichen Attraktionen und der Grund, warum ich da war...
Für mich gab es zwar nur durchschnittliche Bonitos um die 3kg...gehen aber schon gut ab, besonders wenn sie mit voller Wucht auf Topwater lures knallen! 








Bluefish mit 80cm, ein guter Gegner an der 60g Rute aber weit weniger kampfstark als ich bei der Größe vermutet hätte.




Bluefish mit 91cm auf Gummifisch, wobei davon nach dem Biss nichts mehr übrig war....dieses Gebiss zerstört alles!




Und am letzten Tag dann das beste was einem dort an einigen wenigen Spots passieren kann...eine Schule großer Goldmakrelen kommt im Reichweite und nach einigen Fehlbissen hängt eine endlich richtig und liefert einen aufregenden Kampf, zieht mehrfach gut 50m Schnur von der Rolle, unterbrochen von ganzen Sprungserien. 
Nach guten 20 Minuten ist der herrliche Fisch endlich in Gaffreichweite und kurz darauf halte ich den 1,12m Goldbarren in den Händen.









Auch wenn es dort nicht immer einfach war, ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder.:vik:


----------



## Maifliege (19. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Respekt!!!


----------



## Double2004 (19. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Tolle Bilder, super Bericht. #6


----------



## Kauli11 (19. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Sehr schöner Bericht. #6

Wenn du zur richtigen Zeit auf den Kanaren bist, geht eigentlich immer irgendetwas.

#h


----------



## Krallblei (19. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Geil geil geil


Endlich was zu lesen. Geile Fänge, geiles Revier!

Geile Fische!

Danke!

Ja zuviel "geil" ich weiß.  Aber ich finds einfach GEIL 

Da freu ich mich umso "meer" auf Red Sea in 2 Wochen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Gaaaaaanz toll!!!!!

Super, danke fürs einstellen!!!!!


----------



## vision81 (19. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

DICKES Petri Salt

Bin auch viel auf den Kanaren am spinnen, aber Dorado ist wirrrklich nen Ausnahmefisch..... Gute Zeit ausgewählt.
War auch schon mim Pete unterwegs ;-)

Welche 3m Rute fischst du ??

Schau dir ma la Gracisa an ;-)


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

@salt
Danke top, toller Bericht und schöne Fangfotos.
Vor allem Glückwunsch zum Bullmahi, man ist das ein Fisch und auch noch vom Ufer.
Du hast den Bogen aber schon irgendwie raus#6.
VG Kay


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Wow, so starke Fische vom Ufer aus zu fangen #r und Petri Heil!


----------



## W-Lahn (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Fettes Petri Salt! Sehr schöne Fänge! #6


----------



## bennyhill (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Schöner Bericht, klasse Fische.
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Na das war ja mal ein erfolgreicher Trip mit grandiosem Abschluss. Ich denke ich liege richtig, wenn ich sage, dass du so einen Mahi wohl nicht wieder so schnell fangen wirst! 
Was hat er denn auf die Waage gebracht?


----------



## Salt (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare Leute!

@v_ision81 - diesmal hab ich eine Gamakatsu Cheetah 96XH der ersten Serie benutzt...wird aber wohl beim nächsten mal nicht mehr so sein 
Nach La Graciosa wollte ich eigentlich zuerst aber dann hab ich mich für den ersten Trip dorthin doch für die besser erschlossene Ecke entschieden.

@Scorp - die Mahi hat 8,4kg gewogen. 
Ein weilchen wird das wohl meine größte bleiben...aber schaun wir mal was nächstes Jahr so geht:q

Grüße, Olaf
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*



Salt schrieb:


> @Scorp - die Mahi hat 8,4kg gewogen.
> Ein weilchen wird das wohl meine größte bleiben...aber schaun wir mal was nächstes Jahr so geht:q
> 
> Grüße, Olaf


So ists recht- Ziele setzen und dann wieder uns berichten!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Na als Uferangler im Mittelmeer ... da wirds schwierig  Aber nichts ist unmöglich. Klasse, was ein Klopper. Mein Neid ist dir Gewiss! 
Aber ich will deine anderen Fänge nicht vernachlässigen. 90er Blue, fette Bonitos. Das ist alles was das Herz begehrt. 
So ein Fishing Trip nach Lanzarote als Ablenkung vom Lernen und dem furchtbaren Wetter hier, käme mir jetzt gerade recht! #6


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*



> Auch wenn es dort nicht immer einfach war, ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder.


Ich kenn mich auf den Kanaren seit Jahrzehnten ziemlich gut aus und kann sagen, du hattest einen wirklich guten Erfolg, da kann man dich beglückwünschen. Hänge deine Erwartungen für's nächste Mal aber nicht so hoch....


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Sehr cool Salt! 

Fettes Petri! Hoffe das es nächstes Jahr auf Malle bei mir auch mal anläuft...

Sonst muss ich mich bei Dario einklinken!


----------



## Martinez (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Fettes Petri - genau passend zu dieser Jahreszeit.

Kulinarisch bin ich eine absolute Niete, waren unter deinen Fängen auch einige Leckerbissen dabei?


----------



## familienvater (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Vielen Dank für die super Bilder #6#6 und den klasse Bericht . Macht extrem neidisch , aber ich gönn es jedem der die Chance hat . Hoffentlich hast Du das nächste Mal genau so viel Glück 
Dickes Petri vom 
familienvater|wavey:


----------



## Salt (20. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Vielen Dank euch....

@Martinez  - naja....das meiste davon gilt als hervorragender Speisefisch


----------



## Mett (21. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Gratuliere zu den super Fängen und ein herzliches Dankeschön für den netten Bericht.

.. fernweh wurde somit weiter geschürt


----------



## Deep Down (21. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Toll, das ist doch mal ein "Urlaubsbericht". Mehrfach Petri zu diesen Klasse Fängen!  
#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Fettes Petri Heil! 
 Schöne Bilder!!
 Schöner Bericht!!!

 Macht Lust auf Urlaub und #:


----------



## hans albers (21. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

tolle bilder und fänge

und das vom ufer....alter schwede!

ich hoffe, der ein oder andere hat auch den weg in die pfanne /auf den grill
gefunden..


----------



## Mühlkoppe (21. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Hi,
danke für den schönen Bericht und die tollen Bilder!
Als ebenfalls langjähriger Kanarenspinner kann ich Spaltkarpfen nur Recht geben - du hast da schon wirklich auffallend gut gefangen, das kann beim nächsten Mal schon ganz anders aussehen. Petri zum Dolfin - so ein tolles Exemplar fängt man nur ganz selten wenn man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist und auch sonst keine Fehler macht...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## leucate (22. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Petri und Danke für den Bericht.
Echt geil was du da gefangen hast. Ist ein Ansporn um mal selber in die richtung Aktiv zu werden.

Gruß

K.


----------



## Salt (22. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare...hab nicht damit gerechnet das es so viele begeistert.

@hans albers - ja, einige haben natürlich den weg in die Küche gefunden#6
Schonendes Landen und damit auch zurück setzen ist oft nicht möglich...


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Na das ist nicht wie im Mittelmeerthread. Da haben die Leute keine Lust immer reinzuschauen :m 
Deine Fänge sind natürlich auch außergewöhnlich. Die Angelei auf Mahi fand ich unheimlich spannend und das obwohls beim Benny und mir nur kleine waren


----------



## glavoc (25. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Hallo Salt,
hab dir ja schon ein dickes Petri gewünscht...doch da wußte ich noch nix von dem fetten Mahibrocken^^ .
Daher nochmal Petri  & danke für den Bericht!!
Sauber & alles vom Ufer !!
lg

Ps - Dario, ich lese stets immer wieder mal in deinem MMthread, hab`aber leider i.M. keine Fänge vorzuzeigen^^ ..lg


----------



## Salt (25. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Vielen Dank glavoc!
Wobei der Leerfish nur als test war.....das is schon Jahre her das ich den gefangen hab


----------



## Andre´ (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Super dass es so gut geklappt hat, freut mich total für Dich !!! Daumen hoch !


----------



## thymallos (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Bei all den tollen Fischen: Hat mal jemand von der Fischvergiftung namens Ciguatera gehört ? Die soll eine Rolle bei Verzehr von vom  Strand aus gefangenen Raubfischen spielen. Insbesondere Stachelmakrelen und Barracudas. Habe vor nächstes Jahr auf Lanzarote Angelurlaub zu machen.


----------



## Salt (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen, die Canaren sind kein Ciguatera-Gebiet.
Soweit wie ich das verstanden habe kommt Ciguatera von giftigen Algen in Korallenriffen die von kleinen Fischen gefressen werden, die dann wieder von den Raubfischen gefressen werden....
Auf den Canaren gibt es keine Korallenriffe #6


----------



## thymallos (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Danke für die Anrwort. Mich hat nur diese Nachricht beunruhigt.
https://www.fit-for-travel.de/news/kanarische-inseln-ciguatera-nach-fischverzehr-auf-lanzerote/


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*



Salt schrieb:


> Brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen, die Canaren sind kein Ciguatera-Gebiet.



Schon vorgekommen:

https://www.welt.de/gesundheit/article136903925/Bei-diesen-Fischfilets-droht-schwere-Vergiftung.html


----------



## Salt (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

Jo...hab mich jetzt eingelesen...scheint wirklich zu stimmen.

Wobei nie abschließend geklärt wurde ob die Fische wirklich aus den örtlichen Gewässern kamen oder ob es Westafrika Import war...auch die Größe bzw. Alter scheint eine Rolle zu spielen, Fische über 15kg dürfen dort nicht vermarktet werden, woh um nich zu riskieren.
Diese Größe hat man ja vom Ufer eher nicht...

Letztendlich kann man es wohl nicht zu 100% ausschließen aber ich denke trotzdem das man dort idR safe ist...die Residents mit denen ich gesprochen habe essen seit Jahren was sie fangen und es gab nie Probleme...

Ich will die Sache aber auch nicht verharmlosen.
Am Ende muss das jeder für sich entscheiden...


----------



## thymallos (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 2 Wochen Lanzarote mit der Spinnrute*

O.K. Das ist ein Wort.
Danke


----------

